# 1990 ford No Spark HELP!!!



## Ford.crazy (Jun 19, 2012)

Any help or suggestions would be appreciated.
I have a 1990 Ford F-350 crew cab, 460 efi engine. 
I started the truck the other day and in about 2 mins it died, like it ran out of fuel. Spitting and spuddering.
Fuel gauge said 1/2 tank, but I switched to the other tank anyways. It wouldn't fire back up. Checked it and no spark.
So far I changed the ignition control module, coil and distributor. Check all the grounds, they all look good. I do have fuel at the rail. I just don't know what else to check at this point. Any help would be great. I just dread taking it to a garage and spending a lot of money for something I can fix if I knew the problem.

Thanks for any help or suggestions.


----------



## CornerStoneProp (Nov 22, 2009)

My first guess would be ignition switch as my OBS 87 F250 back in the day had a similar issue??? Do you have power at coil? Signal wire going to coil could be broken or pinched somewhere.


----------



## Ford.crazy (Jun 19, 2012)

CornerStoneProp;1903145 said:


> My first guess would be ignition switch as my OBS 87 F250 back in the day had a similar issue??? Do you have power at coil? Signal wire going to coil could be broken or pinched somewhere.


I do have power at the coil. Not sure about the ignition switch, the truck does crank over, Just no spark. I didn't check the signal wire going to the coil, I'll do that in the morning. I didn't even think of that, I always miss something.

Thank you CornerStoneProp.


----------



## mrv8outboard (Dec 29, 2009)

You say you changed the distributor, module and coil. Where they new parts or used? Was it the whole distributor assembly or just the cap and rotor. Is your TFI module distributor mounted?

First thing is remove the "SPOUT" connecter and check for spark out of the coil. 
Then let me know. I never do the TFI module without the pickup assembly as the connection area are a known failure. If everything is new with B+ to the coil remove the distributor cap and check that the rotor turns as you could have had a timing chain fail.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Yup. Pickup coil (Ford calls it the STATOR) inside the distrubutor. You need to take the gear and shaft out to change the STATOR. I have done many.


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 24, 2005)

I have had my '88 do the same thing this spring. It was my fuel selector switch on the dash not getting a power signal.


----------



## Ford.crazy (Jun 19, 2012)

mrv8outboard;1903719 said:


> You say you changed the distributor, module and coil. Where they new parts or used? Was it the whole distributor assembly or just the cap and rotor. Is your TFI module distributor mounted?
> 
> First thing is remove the "SPOUT" connecter and check for spark out of the coil.
> Then let me know. I never do the TFI module without the pickup assembly as the connection area are a known failure. If everything is new with B+ to the coil remove the distributor cap and check that the rotor turns as you could have had a timing chain fail.


I replaced all 3 with new parts and it was a new distributor plus a new cap and rotor. checked the rotor it is turning.



wahlturfcare;1904199 said:


> I have had my '88 do the same thing this spring. It was my fuel selector switch on the dash not getting a power signal.


That might be one problem, the rear tank fuel pump is not running, but the side tank is.

Had a friend working on it today, I have no clue what he did but he got spark. Now it seams like there is no fuel. Gonna work on it again in the morning.

This is driving me crazy, I wish they were still made like they were in the 60's and 70's. It was a lot easier then.


----------



## Ford.crazy (Jun 19, 2012)

ok this morning I replaced the fuel selector switch in the dash, the truck fired up ran great got the timing set. Everything went great.

Went out this afternoon to take a ride and no spark again. I'm at a loss, I gave up for the day.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Cause you are barking up the wrong tree. Without a PIP signal you have no fuel pump either. This is controlled by the stator. Replace module and stator in conjunction. Use only motorcraft stuff.


----------



## mrv8outboard (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh crap! Check the two relays for the ECM and fuel pump. They have been know for the terminals inside the connector to corrode and fail.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Those years are notorious for wiring issues. My 1990 F250 would go over a bump and the starter would engage! It was burned wires at the firewall..they can touch the exhaust.


----------



## plowzilla (Nov 19, 2004)

mrv8outboard;1908024 said:


> Oh crap! Check the two relays for the ECM and fuel pump. They have been know for the terminals inside the connector to corrode and fail.


This was my problem, same year, same truck.


----------



## Ford.crazy (Jun 19, 2012)

Well I tried everything you all told me and I thank you for the help, but today it was towed to the garage. I'll let you all know what it was when I get it back.

Thank you all for helping.


----------

